# I think Mother Nature needs Prozac



## trinapant727 (Apr 11, 2013)

I wish it would warm up already, I'm in Northern Indiana here near the state line of Michigan and we can't wait to hunt for some shrooms! Hoping this week we can get started. New here to the sight this year!


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

i'm a little south of you but still north...yesterday had snow today had ice pellets


----------



## meekmorel (Mar 20, 2013)

I am just south of Indy about 40 miles and its still early for us so you guys up north still have a bit of time left. But also there havve been reports of them in Anderson which shows theyre making their way up to you. I agree with ya though about the weather, its been holding up the season but when it gets going, its gonna be sweet.


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

cool temps between 38 and 55 and lots of rain are the absolute best conditions for morels, warm weather only helps them grow faster but in return they die faster and the season is shortened. Believe me, if these conditions hold we will see a 5-6 week season with morels everywhere.


----------



## spike9 (May 11, 2015)

I'm in Northwest Indiana,we found 6 
Morels,we had to dig under leaves,there coming up slow


----------



## zinnas (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL FUNNY,HAVENT SEEN ANY HERE IN ATTICA OHIO EITHER


----------

